# [A] Proudmoore  „Discepoli di Veritá“ sucht weitere Member



## jimmorrison (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo Besucher, 

Die kleine "Familiäre" Gilde &#8222;Discepoli di Veritá" sucht weitere Member 

Werdet Teil unserer Gemeinschaft und tragt dazu bei, 
dass unsere Gilde noch viele weitere Jahre erfolgreich Bestand hat.

Wir sind eine Gilde, die ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf den Erfolg im PVE legt, 
und bestehen seit dem 26.06.2009

wir stellen uns hier mal vor und erläutern in kurzen Worten unsere Ziele. 

Unser Ziel ist nicht eine 100 Mann Gilde zu haben wo keiner den anderen kennt! 
Wir wollen eine Gilde mit Familiären Klima wo sich jeder wohlfühlt und auch gerne plaudert. 
Und zusammen denn high Content zu erreichen. 

Raiden wollen wir durchschnittlich 2-3 x 10er Raids die Woche .Wir schreiben keinem Member vor, dass er an einem Mindestmaß an Raids teilnimmt, wobei es so ist: Je aktiver Du Dich an diesen Events / Raids beteiligst, um so besseres Equip bekommst Du als Spieler und um so schneller kommen wir in den einzelnen Instanzen voran. 

wir setzen auf ein angenehmes Gildenklima worin sich jeder wohlfühlt, 
gehen auf alle Wünsche und Ideen ein. 

Wenn das mit dem vielen Raiden zeitlich nicht klappt, gibt's auch andere Möglichkeiten -> 
z.B. die Möglichkeit 5er Innis normal oder Hero- zu gehen etc.

Es ist ganz klar, dass wir den High-Content des PVE-Spieles anstreben, das heißt ein stetiges Vorankommen in Raidinstanzen und kein Ausruhen auf dem bisher Erreichten. 
Für Dich heißt das, nutze die Zeit effektiv um Dich zu verbessern und wir tun unser Möglichstes Dir die nötigen Voraussetzungen zu schaffen. 

-Bei uns bekommt jeder eine Change und man wird nicht nach seinem Rang beurteilt. 

*Raidstatus:*
Wir haben es geschafft Es ist Vollbracht!
Wir haben Todesschwinge den Todesstoss verpasst und damit den Drachenseelen-Content im Normalen Spielmodus abgeschlossen.

*Drachenseele 8/8*
 Jetzt werden die HC angegangen !!!!



Für die Verstärkung unserer Raidgruppen (Gruppe1 und Gruppe2)
Suchen wir noch! 

Paladien: Skillung - Tank
Schamane: Skillung - Heal
Hexenmeister: Skillung - Gebrechen
Druide: Skillung - Eule oder Baum 
Magier: Skillung - Feuer, Eis oder Arkan
Krieger: Skillung - Tank 
Priester: Skillung &#8211; Dizi, Holy oder Shadow


Wir hoffen Du hast einen guten Eindruck von unserer Gilde erhalten hast. 

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Dir selbstverständlich Ingame zur Verfügung

(Loveone; Angeloflove; Dialen; Codira)

oder Du schreibst uns einfach schnell eine PM oder ein Mail. 

Schau doch gerne auf unserer Homepage bzw. in unserem Forum nach auf: 

Homepage/Forum: http://www.discepoli-proudmoore.at/ 

in diesem Sinne 

Die Gildenleitung (Loveone)


----------



## jimmorrison (17. Februar 2011)

Push


----------



## jimmorrison (21. März 2011)

push


----------



## jimmorrison (30. März 2011)

push


----------



## jimmorrison (11. April 2011)

push


----------



## jimmorrison (28. April 2011)

push


----------



## jimmorrison (12. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## jimmorrison (16. Juni 2011)

push


----------



## jimmorrison (29. August 2011)

push


----------



## jimmorrison (20. Januar 2012)

push !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmorrison (13. April 2012)

push !!!


----------

